
Airborne particles might grow fast in cities - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01334-4
======
bookofjoe
>Rapid growth of new atmospheric particles by nitric acid and ammonia
condensation

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2270-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2270-4)

